# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  costo para realizar injertos en pecano y rentabilidad a raíz desnuda o en bolsa?

## miltonext

Hola, tengo unas preguntas acerca del cultivo de pecano. lo que pasa es que tengo 1000 plantas de pecano germinadas hace 3 meses y la pregunta es si es mas rentable venderlas a raíz desnuda o en bolsas, y también quería saber si me conviene venderlas como patrones o injertadas, y si este fuera el caso donde podría conseguir plumas y que variedades me recomiendan??.
Las plantas las tengo en Ica.
gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.Temas similares: Certificación y Mercados Alternativos para Productos Orgánicos con énfasis en Cultivos Andinos de alta rentabilidad (Aguaymanto, Quinua y Papas Nativas).. Artículo: Incentivos para algodoneros buscan elevar competitividad y rentabilidad Artículo: INEI requiere S/. 100 millones para realizar IV Censo Agropecuario en Perú ahorro de costo y recursos para riego ahorro de costo y recursos para riego

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimado, con respecto a tus plantas de pecana personalmente yo las injertaría con variedad Maja, es la mas común creo en Ica y para la venta, personalmente compraría plantas a raíz desnuda y de aproximadamente unos 4 a 5 años, son plantas mas precoces a la cosecha, conozco amigos que injertan muy bien las plantas de pecana, si gustas tengo plumas de plantas cosecheras de aproximadamente 35 - 40 años de producción, es cuestión de que el injertador decida cuando extraer las plumas, si te interesa déjame una dirección y nos comunicamos... Antonio...

----------


## miltonext

> Saludos estimado, con respecto a tus plantas de pecana personalmente yo las injertaría con variedad Maja, es la mas común creo en Ica y para la venta, personalmente compraría plantas a raíz desnuda y de aproximadamente unos 4 a 5 años, son plantas mas precoces a la cosecha, conozco amigos que injertan muy bien las plantas de pecana, si gustas tengo plumas de plantas cosecheras de aproximadamente 35 - 40 años de producción, es cuestión de que el injertador decida cuando extraer las plumas, si te interesa déjame una dirección y nos comunicamos... Antonio...

 
Gracias por tu respuesta Antonio! he consultado por mi parte y resulta que si es mas rentable venderlas a raíz desnuda pero cuando la planta tiene ya 3 años, resulta que yo no poseo un terreno tan amplio como para tener todas a raíz desnuda así que he decidido venderlas así, tal cual como están.
de todas formas gracias por tu respuesta y si conoces a alguien que este interesado en comprarlas no dudes en dejarme un mensaje, saludos.

----------


## henry vargas

hola antonio estoy en la misma situacion con plantones de un mes te dejo mi nuemro 996508757 ya que deseo saber cuando injertarlas henry

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimado Henry, en que zona tienes las plantas y la otra pregunta es que si tienes plantas madres para extraer las plumas, el día de mañana te realizare una llamada para acordar donde encontrarte... 
Cordial saludo... 
Antonio M.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El cultivo de pecana es aparentemente una buena alternativa para los productores peruanos, por lo que sería bueno intercambiar más información al respecto para ver si podemos darle una impulso a la producción y comercialización de esta deliciosa nuez. Tengo un contacto que sabe sobre el tema, así que le voy a pedir que aporte en este tema o en uno nuevo para saber más acerca de los costos de producción, manejo, comercialización, etc. 
¿Creen que sea interesante fomentar o promover este producto? 
Saludos

----------

